# "Huge sander" may be something else?



## ericc (Aug 13, 2020)

Huge sander - tools - by owner - sale
					

Huge old sander. Buyer moves. Text if interested



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like a horizontal mill


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like a surface grinder to me. Would be fun to rebuild. Wish I was closer. But I am about 1000 miles away.


----------



## ericc (Aug 13, 2020)

The price is right, but I have too many projects.  I also have a great horizontal mill, but it cost a lot more.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 13, 2020)

Not sure what that thing is.  Looks like a shop made horizontal mill with a grinding wheel for a cutter.  Very strange machine.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like a horizontal mill converted to do sanding/grinding by gearing it up with a ? truck transmission?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 13, 2020)

Slightly off subject, but how do you post the box with the link to the CL adds?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 13, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Slightly off subject, but how do you post the box with the link to the CL adds?



It's done automatically here on H-M, just post the url link & the forum software will do it. But the BB code is *(URL unfurl="true") insert url link here (/url)* (replaced the parentheses with brackets). When that type of link is unwanted, remove *unfurl="true"* from the BB code.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m in Hollister right now at work. I have no interest in this thing but if anyone else does I could put eyeballs on it.

john


----------



## benmychree (Aug 13, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Looks like a surface grinder to me. Would be fun to rebuild. Wish I was closer. But I am about 1000 miles away.


Surface grinders do not have overarms; obviously a horizontal mill.  At any rate, the magnetic chuck is worth the price.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 13, 2020)

It's a custom machine. Sure is poorly cared for.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> It's a custom machine. Sure is poorly cared for.


Custom? That's funny!


----------



## Martin W (Aug 13, 2020)

That big ol gearshift makes me think of Eddie Rabbit. Drivin My Life Away

Ooh, I'm drivin' my life away, lookin' for a better way for me
Ooh, I'm drivin' my life away, lookin' for a sunny day

cheers
Martin


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2020)

needs a 454 Chevy to power it up right!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2020)

looks like a quadra-trac transfer case is missing some gears and a chain too !


----------

